# i still wanted my wife back



## cdave2001 (Oct 6, 2011)

hi there...i am 29 years old and i am living with my parents and my 3 years old son....the problem is that my wife left me and now she is saying she wanted to get seperated and dont want any responsiility of my child..but me and my son cant live without her...on the other hand my parents as well as her parents are trying to get us seperated but for me it will be very hard to get seperated from her and my son is also going through a very hard time.... i tried to convince her that if she is ready we can move away from parents because she dont want to live with my parents...but she is saying that she dont trust me....plz tell me what to do/////


----------



## cdave2001 (Oct 6, 2011)

cdave2001 said:


> hi there...i am 29 years old and i am living with my parents and my 3 years old son....the problem is that my wife left me and now she is saying she wanted to get seperated and dont want any responsiility of my child..but me and my son cant live without her...on the other hand my parents as well as her parents are trying to get us seperated but for me it will be very hard to get seperated from her and my son is also going through a very hard time.... i tried to convince her that if she is ready we can move away from parents because she dont want to live with my parents...but she is saying that she dont trust me....plz tell me what to do/////


hi there...i am 29 years old and i am living with my parents and my 3 years old son....the problem is that my wife left me and now she is saying she wanted to get seperated and dont want any responsiility of my child..but me and my son cant live without her...on the other hand my parents as well as her parents are trying to get us seperated but for me it will be very hard to get seperated from her and my son is also going through a very hard time.... i tried to convince her that if she is ready we can move away from parents because she dont want to live with my parents...but she is saying that she dont trust me....plz tell me what to do/////


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

It is very sad when a mother doesn't want to see their child(ren).

All I can tell you is that while you may be suffering, your 3 yo is suffering way more. And what's worse your kid doesn't have the emotional tools to deal with this.

Your task, your mission, your job is to think of your kid first. If he sees you sad or weepy, or pleading your W to return, that will damage him even more.

Focus on him, do fun activities with him, be upbeat, make him laugh. Spend time with him.

You are heartbroken, I get it. But your kid needs you now.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Your task, your mission, your job is to think of your kid first. If he sees you sad or weepy, or pleading your W to return, that will damage him even more.
> 
> Focus on him, do fun activities with him, be upbeat, make him laugh. Spend time with him.
> 
> You are heartbroken, I get it. But your kid needs you now.


:iagree::iagree:

Look after your child. You are the person he needs RIGHT NOW. 
It will help you heal too. I am so sorry. This is an awful situation. Why is she saying she can't trust you?


----------



## cdave2001 (Oct 6, 2011)

the only the problem with her is that last year the same situation happened in my family and she dont want my parents to live with me...and last year she went to her parents saying that she wanted a seperate house....than also i was ready because of my son and started living a seperate life with her and my son....after couple of months my parents and me were not happy as i was very emotionally touch with them....and i tried to convince her that it would be better that we should stay togather....she agreed at that time but the same thing happened this year and now she is saying that i would take her and after couple of months will force heer to live with my parents.....but this time i am ready to co-operate with her and never ever bring her back to my parents....even my parents are ready to do so....but she is not trusting me.....rite now my financial condition is also good that i can manage 2 houses and can live happily but her parents are not ready.....even i knw from inner part she is also not happy but her mom is a cruel lady in the earth...her mom is planning that she should get seperated from me and get married to another guy....now plz give me some guidance to save my family and my marriage....i always pray to god that plz make her come back to my life....because every morning my son ask me that why mom is not leaving with us...now u tell me what should be my answer of my son's question....i always when i go home take chocolates, toys for my son and always he asks me where is my mom....i can be happy in front of my son but my son always remembers her mom and ask me whe she is...i cant give the answer and nothing i can do....plz....plz....plz....give me some guidance of how to save my marraige and get my son her mom back


----------



## cdave2001 (Oct 6, 2011)

cdave2001 said:


> the only the problem with her is that last year the same situation happened in my family and she dont want my parents to live with me...and last year she went to her parents saying that she wanted a seperate house....than also i was ready because of my son and started living a seperate life with her and my son....after couple of months my parents and me were not happy as i was very emotionally touch with them....and i tried to convince her that it would be better that we should stay togather....she agreed at that time but the same thing happened this year and now she is saying that i would take her and after couple of months will force heer to live with my parents.....but this time i am ready to co-operate with her and never ever bring her back to my parents....even my parents are ready to do so....but she is not trusting me.....rite now my financial condition is also good that i can manage 2 houses and can live happily but her parents are not ready.....even i knw from inner part she is also not happy but her mom is a cruel lady in the earth...her mom is planning that she should get seperated from me and get married to another guy....now plz give me some guidance to save my family and my marriage....i always pray to god that plz make her come back to my life....because every morning my son ask me that why mom is not leaving with us...now u tell me what should be my answer of my son's question....i always when i go home take chocolates, toys for my son and always he asks me where is my mom....i can be happy in front of my son but my son always remembers her mom and ask me whe she is...i cant give the answer and nothing i can do....plz....plz....plz....give me some guidance of how to save my marraige and get my son her mom back


the only the problem with her is that last year the same situation happened in my family and she dont want my parents to live with me...and last year she went to her parents saying that she wanted a seperate house....than also i was ready because of my son and started living a seperate life with her and my son....after couple of months my parents and me were not happy as i was very emotionally touch with them....and i tried to convince her that it would be better that we should stay togather....she agreed at that time but the same thing happened this year and now she is saying that i would take her and after couple of months will force heer to live with my parents.....but this time i am ready to co-operate with her and never ever bring her back to my parents....even my parents are ready to do so....but she is not trusting me.....rite now my financial condition is also good that i can manage 2 houses and can live happily but her parents are not ready.....even i knw from inner part she is also not happy but her mom is a cruel lady in the earth...her mom is planning that she should get seperated from me and get married to another guy....now plz give me some guidance to save my family and my marriage....i always pray to god that plz make her come back to my life....because every morning my son ask me that why mom is not leaving with us...now u tell me what should be my answer of my son's question....i always when i go home take chocolates, toys for my son and always he asks me where is my mom....i can be happy in front of my son but my son always remembers her mom and ask me whe she is...i cant give the answer and nothing i can do....plz....plz....plz....give me some guidance of how to save my marraige and get my son her mom back


----------



## Tommo (Oct 1, 2011)

cdave2001 said:


> plz....plz....plz....give me some guidance of how to save my marraige and get my son her mom back


Okay. Some in-yer-face guidance:

Certainly seems to have half a story missing...

There is no marriage to save. Your kid is already clued in to the situation. Your parents are also wondering when their 29 year old is going to grow up...and learn the Queen's English...

Sorry, Bud...you don't sound like any sort of a prize to me!


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

CDave. Trying to chase after her isn't going to work right now if she wants to be with someone else. It doesn't work. I personally know. It sucks. It hurts. But you HAVE to look out for your kid and yourself. I did that and it's helped me immensely. Your kid will thank you for it down the road.


----------

